# Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark



## Anglerboard-Team (1. April 2010)

Vorankündigung​
*Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pforten.*


Am 01.10.2010 eröffnet in Stuttgart der erste und auch Europaweit Größte Indoor-Angelpark seine Pforten. In drei riesigen Hallen werden dem Angler unterschiedliche Gewässer geboten. In Halle 1 kann man auf dem 3 ha. großen Gewässer gezielt Raubfischen wie Hecht, Barsch und Zander nachstellen.
Halle 2 bietet ein 2,6 ha großes, spezielles Karpfengewässer mit Fischen bis sage und schreibe 86 Pfund. Last not least kann sich der Angler in Halle 3 seinen Platz an einem 4 ha. großen Gewässer mit Mischbesatz ( Regenbogenforellen, Stör, Wels, Karpfen, Streifenbarsch und Weißfische ) erfreuen.

*Jens Bluffer, Schweizer Geschäftsmann und Geschäftsführer der Anlage sagt dazu:*



> Die Nachfrage nach solchen Anlagen im Kreise der Angler war unüberhörbar. Wir freuen uns, dem Angler nun endlich einen störungsfreien, wettersicheren und gepflegten Platz zur Ausübung seines Hobbys zu bieten.
> Die Hallen bieten ein natürliches Ambiente mit Tageslicht, angenehme Temperaturen von 22 Grad und das garantiert ohne Regen. Die Gewässer haben abwechslungsreiche Strukturen mit Tiefen bis zu 3 Meter. Der Uferbewuchs wurde mit naturgetreu nachgebildeten Pflanzenimitaten gestaltet, die durch eingebettete, ebenfalls naturgetreue Duftstoffe eine perfekte Illusion erzeugen.
> Mücken, Bienen, Wespen, Zecken, all das gibt es in unseren Hallen nicht.
> Besonders freuen wir uns, dem Angler per gesetzlicher Ausnahmeregelung auch das angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen gestatten zu können. Natürlich halten wir im Eingangsbereich ein großes Becken mit Köderfischen zu günstigen Preisen bereit. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass unsere Fische keinerlei Schonzeiten unterliegen. Jede Fischart kann rund um das Jahr gefangen werden. Eine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht bei uns ebenfalls nicht. Wir planen sogar die Erweiterung um eine kleinere Halle von ca. 2 ha. wo Einsteiger und Jugendliche ganz alleine ihre ersten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Leihgeräte werden dazu ebenfalls kostengünstig angeboten.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------
*Großes AB-Eröffnungsangeln im Angel-Indoor-Park*

Das Anglerboard hat über seinen schweizer Moderator ThomasL und Thomas Finkbeiner einen direkten Kontakt zu Herrn Bluffer geschlossen. Bis zur Eröffnungsfeier am 01.09.2010 wird kostenlos Bannerwerbung für den Indoorpark im Anglerboard geschaltet. Dafür steht uns die gesamte Anlage am Wochenende 18. und 19.09.2010 zum Sonderpreis von nur 35,- € zur Verfügung.
Im Preis enthalten sind

Angelplätze an bis zu 2 von 3 Gewässern für jeweils einen Tag, beliebig als Kombination reservierbar oder ein Gewässer für beide Tage
Verpflegungsgutschein über 10 €
Mitnahmegenehmigung von 3 Raubfischen (Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Forelle) beliebiger Größe
Wer ausschließlich auf Großkarpfen angeln möchte, darf zum Abschied 3 geräucherte Forellen (Stück ca. 350g) aus unserer Räucherei mitnehmen.
Der Verpflegungsgutschein kann wahlweise während der Veranstaltung gegen Speisen und Getränke eingelöst werden oder zur Teilnahme am großen kalt-warmen Buffet im Restaurant (Kosten inklusive 1 Liter Bier/Kaltgetränk 19,- € pro Person)

*Ablauf Angeln:*
Samstag 18.09.2010
07:00 Verteilung der Angelplätze
08:00 Angelbeginn erster See nach einem Grußwort des Anlagenbetreibers (wird in alle Hallen per Lautsprecher übertragen) 
18:00 Ende des Angelns 1. Tag
bis 23:00 Uhr ggf. Wechsel zum zweiten Angelplatz
Sonntag 19.09.2010
05:00 Offizieller Angelbeginn
(selbstverständlich kann auch nachts schon am neuen Platz geangelt werden)
17:00 Ende der Veranstaltung

*Ablauf kulinarisch*
Samstag 18.09.2010
ab 8:00 Uhr Frühstückszeit im Restaurant oder Brötchenservice am Angelplatz
ab 12:00 Uhr Mittagsimbiss im Restaurant 
ab 12:00 Uhr Die mobile Gulaschkanone fährt durch die Hallen, Portion Gulaschtopf oder Erbsensuppe mit Brot nur 4,50 €
ab 18:00 Uhr Großes Buffet im Restaurant
Das Restaurant schließt um 23:00 Uhr.
In der Zeit von 23:00 bis 07:00 Uhr stehen diverse Getränke- und Speiseautomaten zu Ihrer Verfügung
Sonntag 19.09.2010
ab 7:00 Uhr Frühstückszeit im Restaurant oder Brötchenservice am Angelplatz
ab 12:00 Uhr Mittagsimbiss im Restaurant 
ab 12:00 Uhr Die mobile Gulaschkanone fährt durch die Hallen, Portion Gulaschtopf oder Erbsensuppe mit Brot nur 4,50 €

Aus organisatorischen Gründen können wir nicht garantieren, welche der beiden gebuchten Hallen am ersten und welche am zweiten Tag zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
Die jeweiligen Plätze werden zugelost und am Anfang der Veranstaltung bekannt gegeben.
Gruppen von 2, 3 oder 4 Anglern, die gerne gemeinsam angeln wollen, können entsprechende Gruppentickets buchen.

Für die, die von weiter weg anreisen werden drei Busshuttle-Touren in komfortablen Reisebussen angeboten.
Route 1: Hamburg-Ruhrgebiet-Köln-Frankfurt-STUTTGART
Route 2: Hamburg-Hannover-Kassel-Würzburg-STUTTGART
Route 3: Rostock-Berlin-Leipzig-Nürnberg-STUTTGART
Preise stehen noch nicht genau fest, schätzungsweise pro Person zwischen 25,- bis maximal 55,- €, abhängig von der Entfernung

Wer an dieser Veranstaltung teilnehmen möchte, kann hier ab sofort bis zum 15.08.2010 eine Vorabreservierung tätigen.
Bitte gebt dazu als Antwort in diesem Thread folgende Daten an:

Anzahl gemeinsame Angler
Gewässerwunsch 1*
Gewässerwunsch 2*
ggf. Busshuttle (Route und Zusteigepunkt)
*=(kann auch identisch sein)

Die Plätze werden nach Reihenfolge der eingehenden Voranmeldungen vergeben. Sobald alle Angelplätze eines Gewässers belegt sind, kommen die nachfolgenden Buchungen auf eine Warteliste.


----------



## KölnerAngler (1. April 2010)

April, April!!!!

Schönen Tag noch #h

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## wusel345 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

Mich dünkt, heute ist der 1. April |supergri

Aber trotzdem, da du es so ausführlich beschrieben hast, zolle ich dir für die Arbeit großes Lob! Einfach geil!!!! |supergri


----------



## Bassey (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## obvigilo (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

Jaja, der 1. April.

Aber eine originelle wie groteske Idee!

Zum Glück sind wir so weit ja noch nicht: |bigeyes



> ...Besonders freuen wir uns, dem Angler per gesetzlicher Ausnahmeregelung auch das angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen gestatten zu können...
> ...Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass unsere Fische keinerlei Schonzeiten unterliegen. Jede Fischart kann rund um das Jahr gefangen werden. Eine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht bei uns ebenfalls nicht...
> ...zum Beispiel zur Durchführung von Wettfischen...
> ...sowie einen dreistündiges Bowfishing- Wettbewerb...


----------



## Bassey (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

Reservierung:

Anzahl gemeinsame Angler: 3
Gewässerwunsch 1*  Raubfischteich
Gewässerwunsch 2*  Karpfenteich
ggf. Busshuttle (Route und Zusteigepunkt)

Eingestiegen wird in Frankfurt nach einer durchzechten Nacht, denn Bowfishing unter 3,5 Promille is nich :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

:m:m:m:m

Seeeehr geil gemacht!!!

Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch so gespannt, wie hier die Stürme der ENtrüstung losbrechen werden, und hier einige eventuell auch "wertvolle" Strafpunkte erhalten würden lol. 

KLasse gemacht#6#6#6


----------



## goolgetter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

Da hat sich aber einer Mühe gemacht.
Schöne sache ... 

April April...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2010)

So, hier könnt Ihr Euch auslassen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, hier könnt Ihr Euch auslassen.



Buuu, ich falle auch noch auf den zweiten rein...


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Stand heute morgen ist sowohl die Ausnahmegenehmigung für das Fischen mit lebendigem Köderfisch als auch die Bowfishing-Angelegenheit noch völlig offen.

Beim Anglerboard-Event werden jedenfalls *keine* lebendigen Köderfische zugelassen!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*


----------



## Celtic-hero (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Laksos (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr da so skeptisch seid. Bei Zweifeln oder näherem Interesse könnt ihr auch gerne in der Geschäftsstelle anrufen (oder per Mail anfragen) und dort einen Herrn Wilhelm A. Bär verlangen, hier die Kontaktdaten:

Bürosprechstunden:
Mo - Do 8.15 - 16.00 Uhr
Fr 8.15 - 15.30 Uhr

Tel.: 0711-5402-0
oder E-Mail: info@wilhelma.de

#x


----------



## weserstein (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## bigcalli (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Na dann sage ich mal Herzlich Willkommen im Klub der angeschmierten ....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Beinahe wäre ich ja auf den Aprilscherz reingefallen, aber das ist mit der Ausnahme Genehmigung für den lebenden Köfi, hat Euch verraten...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Kacke, hatte mir vorgenommen dieses Jahr nicht reingelegt zu werden


----------



## locotus (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Naja die Gewässer schienen mir einfach zu groß für eine Indooranlage, da bräuchte man ja schon fast Hallen wie das Tropical Island. Und Karpfen von bis zu 86 Pfund würden wohl mind. deutschen wenn nicht sogar Weltrekord darstellen. Von daher mach ich hier mal den Miesepeter und sage es war einwenig too much aber trotzdem schön geschrieben.


----------



## fantazia (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> April, April!!!!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch #h
> 
> ...


Und wo ist nun der Aprilscherz?Sone kranke Indoor Anlage gibt es mittlerweile wirklich in Deutschland und das ist kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## bertman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ob das nicht eher Wunschdenken, denn ein reiner Aprilscherz ist? Immerhin würde das ein Angeln bei immer guten Bedingungen garantieren, oder? Für Einige sicherlich das Maß aller Dinge sich an so einen Teich zu setzen und Fische zu "ernten". Auf jeden Fall nen gut gemachter Scherz!

Gruss Robert


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Und ich wollte Thomas schon eine E-Mail mit dem Auftrag zur Löschung meines Accounts schicken, wenn ich nicht doch noch hier reingeschaut hätte


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Man mist dachte erst das es ein April scherz ist,aber dafür war es zu gut geschrieben und jetzt ist es doch einer.


----------



## robinhood23 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

ich dachte schon sie haben der weltrekord karpfen aus den rainbow-lace umgesätzt ... und dann bow fishing ................ ja woll *g


----------



## ali-angler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

hahahaha bin auch drauf reingefallen, obwohl das mit dem Bow-Fishing und dem lebendem Köfi war mir schon sehr suspekt. 
Ich glaube ich meld mich für heute ab, hier wird man ja nur veralbert:m|gutenach


----------



## angler4711 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Jaja der April, wer hat den heute schon Radio gehört, jede verschickte email soll bald 1 Cent kosten.

:m


Aber so einen Indoor Angelpark gibt es wirklich in Weseloh, hab ich schon selber gesehen.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Guter April Scherz...aber eine Idee wäre das mal...


----------



## Somkejumper (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ein Späßlein in Ehren, kann niemand verwehren. 

Ein lob an den Verfaser. Klasse geschrieben. Es macht sich nur schlecht in der Übersicht, wenn ein solcher Artikel neben einem Hecht von 2,46m und einem Thun aus dem Nekar steht. 

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

...in Planung ist auch Halle 4 "the Shelter" - in der wird es Dynamit-Fischen geben und Panzerfaust-Sonderevents!

Als Guide hat sich dieser Junge Mann bereiterklärt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlkYuy9m2Hs

;O)

Nice day & laßt Euch nicht veräppeln!

Ernie


----------



## Dorschi1968 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ja nee,is klar!!!!

Hab fein geschmunzelt über die dicke fette Ankündigung


----------



## bobbl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ich bin drauf reingefallen


----------



## angelsüchto (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Zum 2. Mal reingefallen heute hier


----------



## Spinny (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

APRIL!!!! APRIL!!!!! 

Geil gemacht!!!!!!

Etwas weniger an "Highlights" in diesem "Park" und ich hätte es glatt geglaubt...:m


----------



## Syntac (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

top gemacht! 

Ich hab alles geglaubt, bis ich zu diesem Punkt kam

"Bis zur Eröffnungsfeier am 01.09.2010 wird kostenlos Bannerwerbung für den Indoorpark im Anglerboard geschaltet."


----------



## flasha (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ich würd mich gerne vormerken lassen für Teich 1. Fährt der Shuttlebus über Dortmund?


----------



## grazy04 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



> Besonders freuen wir uns, dem Angler per gesetzlicher Ausnahmeregelung  auch das angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen gestatten zu können. Natürlich  halten wir im Eingangsbereich ein großes Becken mit Köderfischen zu  günstigen Preisen bereit. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass unsere Fische  keinerlei Schonzeiten unterliegen. Jede Fischart kann rund um das Jahr  gefangen werden. Eine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht bei uns ebenfalls  nicht


*Gröööööhl* , der war gut aber auch ne Nummer zu dickee


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



Syntac schrieb:


> top gemacht!
> 
> Ich hab alles geglaubt, bis ich zu diesem Punkt kam
> 
> "Bis zur Eröffnungsfeier am 01.09.2010 wird kostenlos Bannerwerbung für den Indoorpark im Anglerboard geschaltet."



Stimmt, alles andere wäre warscheinlicher gewesen als das... :m


----------



## Ben88 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Vielleicht sollte ich nächste mal richtig lesen und nicht einfach nur überfliegen  

Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Sailfisch (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Geil, ich bin dabei.
Vielleicht bauen die in den nächsten Jahren noch eine Big Game - oder zumindest Light Tackle - Halle.


----------



## Wombatz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Der war echt gut 
Dacht schon ich fall vom Glauben ab...


----------



## Troutcarp (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Genialer Einfall
Auch ich bin erst drauf reingefallen


----------



## norge_klaus (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ich hoffe es gibt dann bald Halle 4 mit einem ordentlichen Norwegenfjord mit ca. 200 m Tiefe und gutem Leng & Lumb Bestand.


----------



## Mefotom (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ab 01.04.2011.

20km lange Schleppstrecke auf Lachs und Mefo.

Überdacht, leider nur 5m breit.


----------



## tarpoon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

sehr schön jungs)


----------



## zandertex (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

und durch Halle 5 wird der Neckar fließen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



zandertex schrieb:


> und durch Halle 5 wird der Neckar fließen.



mit 12 Thunfischen


----------



## Boendall (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

ARGH die ganzen Aprilscherz Threads umkurvt und nun doch aufgeblattlt #q(auf die Fresse gefallen, für nicht Steirer)

Geil gemacht:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt dann bald Halle 4 mit einem ordentlichen Norwegenfjord mit ca. 200 m Tiefe und gutem Leng & Lumb Bestand.



Die wollten die dieses Jahr nur noch nicht freigeben. Haben wohl noch Probleme mit der Wasserfilterung. Soll aber pünktlich zur Laichdorschsaison nächstes Jahr öffnen. Hier schon mal ein Foto:


----------



## Rhineman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



tarpoon schrieb:


> sehr schön jungs)


 .....kann ich nur bestätigen.
Hut ab.#6
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## frogile (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Man ich bin auch drauf reingefallen... das waere aber auch zu schoen gewesen


----------



## JerkerHH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ich auch... 

Gott sei Dank nicht echt.....


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ja ja,April,April


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Es gab inzwischen sowohl Anmeldungen für den Event wie auch Leute, die sich deswegen löschen lassen wollen..


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



frogile schrieb:


> Man ich bin auch drauf reingefallen... das waere aber auch zu schoen gewesen




*wieso zu schön ??????* #c #c |kopfkrat  |uhoh:
ich finde eher zum Glück nicht ! #6
ab besten fand ich die "pflanzenimitationen mit naturgetreuen Duftstoffen" :m
#rvor dem Einfallsreichtum ....


----------



## karpfenbrausi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Da die Anlage ja in Stuttgart sein soll, finde ich es nur recht und billig, sie auch mit einem ICE Bahnhof zu unterkellern


----------



## xmxrrxr (3. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Also mal ne kurze feststellung an was man den erkennen konnte.

Jeder der mal ne Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat kennt das Thema Schonmaße und Schonzeiten (Unterschreitung, Aussetzung bzw. Abweichung von der gesetzlichen Regelung).

Somit ist das gelistete Thema "Indoor" schon "durch"  

Hab trotzdem gestaunt, über wieviel Einfallsreichtum mache verfügen

#r


----------



## Franz_16 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Gebt mal bei google Indoor Angelpark Stuttgart ein. 

Da sieht man schön, dass einige darauf angesprungen sind


----------



## Bassey (14. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Ja, wie schaut es nun aus?! Ich hatte mich doch schon so auf's Carpbowing gefreut *rofl* ^^


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Unglaublich... wir kriegen immernoch Anfragen wegen dieser Geschichte rein :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Indoor-Angel-Parks sind GEIeL!!!


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

:gLustig aber nachvollziehbar, ihr rankt bei Google (de) für die Keyword Query "Indoor Angelpark" auf Platz 2


----------



## nostradamus (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Geil! Lasst uns das Thema wieder beleben, auf das ihr arbeit bekommt )


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

So eine Anlage könnte man südlich Moorburg (HH) bauen.

Da steht ein recht ansehnliches Kohlekraftwerk, dessen Wärmeabführung für die HH-Fernwärme gedacht war.
Da die grünen Wohlfühlhamburger aber keine Wärme aus Kohle wollen, geht diese nun in die Luft oder in die Elbe.

Somit wäre die Heizung gratis.
Und da dieses Kohlekraftwerk nicht gerade klein ist, könnte man auch tropische Becken mit Haifischen einrichten.


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*

Einfach nach Holland kommen
Worüber man sich in Deutschland lustig macht haben die angelbegeisterten Niederländer schon vor Jahren umgesetzt
http://www.oppedrakebaek.nl/new/?lang=de


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Einfach nach Holland kommen
> Worüber man sich in Deutschland lustig macht haben die angelbegeisterten Niederländer schon vor Jahren umgesetzt
> http://www.oppedrakebaek.nl/new/?lang=de



Ich kenne das  
Eines Tages werde ich da auf jeden Fall auch mal Angeln - schon aus purer Neugierde


----------



## Gast (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zu Europas größtem Indoor Angelpark*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das
> Eines Tages werde ich da auf jeden Fall auch mal Angeln - schon aus purer Neugierde


Ich würde es mir nicht antun |supergri
Der Kleine hier hat ein nettes Video eingestellt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aASZNUr3YNs


----------

